#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Radar based automatic braking system in cars

## mayuresh

Can anyone explain me about the new concept of *radar based automatic braking system in cars*?





  Similar Threads: GSM  based automatic energy meter reading system pdf/ppt download Pc based advanced automatic car parking Microcontroller based automatic room light controller Microprocessor Based System of Automatic Synchronizer PDF PPT Seminar & Presentation project on GPS based automatic root announcement system for blind people vehicle navigation

----------


## dipak

it can receive the radar frequency and automatically do brake, but it will be TOTALLY illegal for automobile companies to add it to their products it can be a small hack to the car, but a small hack to the radar can detect the receiver.

----------


## samah

i have this project idea of making a radar ( or laser ) based braking system in cars. 
the transmitter transmits these waves which when detects any obstacle within a critical distance alarms the driver and applies automatic brakes to a safer speed or halt.

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------

you can go for a proto-type,and we may find its application in other feild,say in controlling a remote machine,anyhow i will look into my resources i will suggest you u shud study the rovers and remote controlled cars tat will help u in a vague idea,then u just have change the frequency of the signal & you will reach your objective!

----------

